# Miscellaneous Registry entries?



## Rooke (Jan 6, 2006)

*W1zzard: Miscellaneous Registry entries?*

For W1zzard,

 

What are the registry entry names and data types for the Miscellaneous entries:

Currently selected Catalyst A.I. level, and Geometry Instancing Enabled?

I can't find anything that looks like those that are defined in that registry key, and I have to manually set them everytime I reboot my PC.  

It would be nice to be able to keep them set across reboots. 

Or are they taken care in version 0.25b11?  I'm currently using 0.24.


----------



## Rooke (Jan 13, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 13, 2006)

try with latest 0.25. the changes should be permanent and be kept after a reboot


----------



## Rooke (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried with 0.25b11... Nope.  They don't stay in that one either.


----------

